
DoD video captures high-speed flight of an unidentified aircraft at low altitude - QueensGambit
https://thevault.tothestarsacademy.com/2015-go-fast-footage
======
QueensGambit
"There are no obvious wings or tails or exhaust plume from the object."

How does this move so fast then?

~~~
wahern
If your sensors are telling you something that should be impossible, do you
normally assume you're seeing the impossible or that your sensors are wrong?

The key here is that the movement of the ocean in the background makes it seem
like that object _must_ be moving extremely fast, regardless of whether the
sensors are correct or not. But what nobody ever explains in the context of
those videos is that the aircraft is banking and the camera automatically
panning to stay on the target. The apparent motion of the object is better
explained by parallax. Neither the aircraft nor the UFO are going very fast,
it's just that the orientation of the camera is changing in a way that causes
the background to shift rapidly.

For a more in-depth analysis see [https://www.metabunk.org/go-fast-footage-
from-tom-delonges-t...](https://www.metabunk.org/go-fast-footage-from-tom-
delonges-to-the-stars-academy-bird-balloon.t9569/)

And here's a great, simple illustration of the effect (via the previous link):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdIEY1Ska_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdIEY1Ska_U)

